# Check out the Best Magazine Poll



## ekid138 (Mar 26, 2003)

Although I started the poll, Hobby Talk is IMHO the most unbiased forum for something like this. No magazine people are moderators, nor does this site support or is supported by a magazine so have at it. Tell us all what you think!

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=107292


----------

